# New hauntaholic from WA!



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy!
I'm Jennifer and I'm a hauntaholic! I must say.. I've always had a thing for halloween. It's been a fav of mine for as long as I can remember. I'm in Washington state.. (Olympia area) any other haunters close by? 
I am sad to say... my haunt isn't very frightning right now. I'm in the process of building everything. (Long story short, my x kept the old haunt). 
My husband (chris) doesn't understand my "un-natural obsession" with halloween lol.. So I am limited on space in HIS garage lol, but he does help me build and never tells me no.
Anyways.. I'm glad to have joined the forum.. Hope to share my work with you real soon!

HrdHeaded1
Jen


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Good god batman! That first one was hard to read.. so reposted my org in a new easier to read color!!

Howdy!
I'm Jennifer and I'm a hauntaholic! I must say.. I've always had a thing for halloween. It's been a fav of mine for as long as I can remember. I'm in Washington state.. (Olympia area) any other haunters close by? 
I am sad to say... my haunt isn't very frightning right now. I'm in the process of building everything. (Long story short, my x kept the old haunt). 
My husband (chris) doesn't understand my "un-natural obsession" with halloween lol.. So I am limited on space in HIS garage lol, but he does help me build and never tells me no.
Anyways.. I'm glad to have joined the forum.. Hope to share my work with you real soon!

HrdHeaded1
Jen


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

ow, my eyes.
Welcome. Looking foward to pic's.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Jan!
You will love it & your "unnatural obsession" is just about to take a turn so hold on tight!!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome and thanks for changing the font!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

We are blind on this here forum. 

Thank you for changing that font.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, there's nothing "un-natural" about your obsession here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Awwww I Cant See 
HELL O & WELCOME


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome Jennifer


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Glad you joined us.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome

Another West Coaster,Yipee


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------

